# Win7 - Eine Lizenz zwei Rechner



## Mitras2 (19. November 2009)

Hi 

Zwei kleine fragen. Da ich kurz davor stehe mir Win7 zu kaufen, würde mich interessieren, ob 

1. Man auch bei Win7 noch eine Lizens auf zwei Rechner installiren darf

2. und fals man es nicht darf, ob es trotzdem problemlos möglich ist. (Ohne win7 komplett zu cracken)

Thx für alle antworten


----------



## Aholic (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*

Soweit ich weis, Pro Rechner = 1 Lizenz, aber lass dir das lieber nochmal von wem anders bestätigen.


----------



## AdeE (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*

Tag,

bin auch der Meinung, dass man für jeden PC eine Lizenz benötigt.
Bei XP konnte man problemlos bis zu 4 Rechner mit einer Lizenz versorgen.


----------



## Mitras2 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*



Aholic schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis, Pro Rechner = 1 Lizenz, aber lass dir das lieber nochmal von wem anders bestätigen.


Naja, bei WinXP war es definitiv möglich die selbe Lizens auf zwei Rechnern zu installieren.


Der Grund war(soweit ich weiß), das die Lizens am Prozessorsockel "festgemacht" war. Daher wären bei Rechnern mit Zwei Socklen, wie Intels-Skulltrail-Platform zwei Lizensen nötig gewesen. um das zu verhindern, konnte jede WinXP Version auf zwei Sockeln, also Zwei Rechnern installiert werden.

Das war zumindet mein stand der information - aber gilt das heute noch ?


----------



## Aholic (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*



Mitras2 schrieb:


> Das war zumindet mein stand der information - aber gilt das heute noch ?


Stimmt, bei XP gings, an welcher Hardware das genau lag weis ich nicht mehr.

Ich kann jedenfalls sagen das ich nicht zeitgleich Vista Home Premium x64 auf meinem Notebook (AMD Turion) und meinem Rechner (Intel i7) benutzen konnte, dafür brauchte ich 2 verschiedene Keys / Lizenzen.


----------



## midnight (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*



AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> bin auch der Meinung, dass man für jeden PC eine Lizenz benötigt.
> Bei XP konnte man problemlos bis zu 4 Rechner mit einer Lizenz versorgen.



Von wegen und. Das war vielleich technisch möglich, lizenstechnisch aber absolute nicht erlaubt. Eine Lizens darf immer nur auf einem Rechner installiert und benutzt werden. Und das ist bei allen Versionen so.

so far


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*

Also, bei Win 7 brauch man pro Rechner eine Lizenz. Du kannst MS natürlich auch bescheißen, aber das ist Illegal und ist hier zu beschreiben nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Mitras2 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Also, bei Win 7 brauch man pro Rechner eine Lizenz. Du kannst MS natürlich auch bescheißen, aber das ist Illegal und ist hier zu beschreiben nicht erlaubt.


Naja, betrügen will ich nicht.
Bei WinXP wars halt noch eine Grauzone, die nutzbar war ohne sofort illegal zu sein, aber wenn es bein Win7 definitiv als illegal eingestuft ist, dann werd ich mir wohl einige lizensen kaufen müssen.

Thx nochmal für alle Antworten
Mitras2


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*

Kauf dir einfach die SB Version  x 2 dann bist du so auf 160 - 180 €.oder du kaufst das Family Pack von Home Premium, dann hast du 3 Lizenzen für 150 €.


----------



## Mitras2 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach die SB Version  x 2 dann bist du so auf 160 - 180 €.oder du kaufst das Family Pack von Home Premium, dann hast du 3 Lizenzen für 150 €.


Naja, ich hab noch keine 3 "alten" lizensen bei mir daheim, deshalb fällt das Familypack weg, und als schüler sind 160-180€ nicht gerade wenig Geld 

Aber danke nochmal für alle Antworten 
Top Forum

MfG
Mitras2


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. November 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Eine Lizens Zwei Rechner*

Wenn du Geld für 2 PCs hast, solltest du eigendlich auch Geld für zwei Betriebssysteme haben ...


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

das heist also;

wenn ich mir ganz legal windows 7 kaufe und sagen wir 1 jahr später einen neuen rechner kaufe, ich auch wieder windows 7 neu kaufen muss?


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Dezember 2009)

Nein musst du nicht solange du diese eine Lizenz nur auf einem Rechner benutzt.
Also entweder auf dem alten Rechner oder auf dem neuen Rechner willste auf beiden Win 7 haben musste zwei Lizensen besitzen.


----------



## Gummikuh (2. Dezember 2009)

Neee, du hast ja eine gültige Lizens, du musst das BS nur neu installieren bzw. aktivieren.Je nachdem ob du den PC umbaust oder ein kompletten Neukauf tätigst.

Und bei XP ist 1 BS auf 2 PCs schon nicht erlaubt gewesen, dies geht nur mit einer Mehrfachlizens.


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

ah verstehe,
also sagen wir ich habe win7 über 3 jahre hier original zu liegen und kann es immer wieder auf meine neuen rechner installieren die ich mir neu kaufe?


----------



## Baker79 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, solange das bisher genutzte Win7 nicht weiter genutzt (vorzugsweise deinstalliert) wird.


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

ich danke


----------



## affenhirn (4. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt nur mal so aus Interesse:

Wenn ich jetzt W7 auf einem zweiten Rechner installiere, und dann aktiviere (oder es versuche) kommt dann lediglich das die Lizenz schon verwendet wird?


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß nicht kann aber sein das irgendwann mal die Aktivierung aufgehoben wird im schlimmsten Fall denke ich würde da stehen das es kein original ist. ^^

Genau wissen tu ich es aber auch nicht da ich solche scherze nicht mache die gleiche Lizenz auf 2 Rechner zu nutzen.


----------



## midnight (4. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich kannst es auf mehrerern Rechnern gleichzeitig installieren und aktivieren du *darfst *es nur einfach nicht.

so far


----------



## lazy (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du schüler bist schau doch mal ob du das nicht irgendwie über die Schule bekommen kannst  Manchmal haben die doch solche angebote das die billg was an Schüler abgeben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Woher soll auch Microsoft wissen ob du nur die Hardware geänder hast oder es ein ganz anderer Rechner ist da gibt es garkeinen Unterschied. Dürfen tust du es nicht aber ich habe noch von keinem Fall gehört das jemand deswegen Ärger bekommen hat weil er zwei Rechner mit der gleichen Lizens betrieben hat.


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Dezember 2009)

Tjoa wenn MS es drauf anlegen würde könnte man es sicherlich unterscheiden 
z.B. einen HW-Schlüssel generieren welcher mitsamt Serial online aktiviert wird
und erst Revoked werden muß wenn man die Serial woanders einsetzen möchte.
Glaube aber nicht das es je passieren wird da dann zuviele rumheulen werden. ^^


----------



## lazy (7. Dezember 2009)

jo da habt ihr recht. Hat der gute Bill nicht mal gesagt, es ist gut wenn software geklaut wird, hauptsache es ist unsere? Da könnte man ihn doch mal beim Wort nehmen, oder?


"Solange sie sie [die Software] stehlen, wollen wir, dass sie unsere stehlen. Sie werden in gewisser Weise abhängig und dann werden wir herausfinden, wie wir Zahlungen erwirken - irgendwann im kommenden Jahrzehnt." - über chinesische Computer-Anwender, Rede an der University of Washington, siehe News.com, 1998


Aus Bill Gates ? Wikiquote


----------



## midnight (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja sobald du genug Firmen hast die in jedem Fall zahlen, kannst du die Privatkunden als Option nehmen. Wenns einer klaut und benutzt erhöht er immerhin den Marktanteil, warum also meckern?

so far


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Dezember 2009)

Warum meckern ? Ein grund währe z.B. weil dadurch weniger Lizenzen verkauft werden.

Auch wenn der liebe Bill sowas mal gesagt hat gibt das noch lange kein Freifahrtsschein es auch auszunutzen.
Sei es nun durch illegalen Download oder der nichtunterscheidung einer x. gleichzeitiger Installation.


----------



## midnight (7. Dezember 2009)

Das man es deswegen illegal runterladen soll hab ich ja nie behauptet. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass es für Microsoft besser ist, wenn die Menschen illegal Windows benutzen, als wenn sie stattdessen Linux verwenden. Klar wärs noch besser wenn sie es kaufen würden, aber Marktanteil ist nie verkehrt.
Diese Taktik funktioniert so lange, wie du genügend Marktmacht hast und eben genug Kunden, die darauf angewiesen sind und zahlen werden.

so far


----------



## affenhirn (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Antworten

Aber die Taktik von Microsoft hat iwie auch was interessantes


----------



## einsA (17. Dezember 2009)

Also soweit ich weiss funktioniert es nur an einem PC, sobald die Lizenz an diesem PC eingelöst wurde. Nun ist die Frage ob wenn man neuinstalliert und komplette Hardware geändert wurde wie es dann aussieht. Win 7 müsste doch irgendwas an der Hardware speichern?


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. Dezember 2009)

affenhirn schrieb:


> Jetzt nur mal so aus Interesse:
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt W7 auf einem zweiten Rechner installiere, und dann aktiviere (oder es versuche) kommt dann lediglich das die Lizenz schon verwendet wird?




Wahrscheinlich.

Und wenn du das länger machst wird MS den Key wohl deaktivieren.

@ Hulk Windows 7 wird aber nicht nur einmal aktiviert. Die Aktivierung wird regelmäßig überprüft. Und natürlich wird dein Key auch überberprüft wenn du Updates ziehst.


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Januar 2010)

Eine Lizenz pro PC.


----------



## Sam (7. Januar 2010)

Habe mich gerade durch die Eula gelesen:


> Eine Kopie pro Computer. Außer wie in Ziffer 2 (b) weiter unten erlaubt, sind Sie berechtigt, eine Kopie der Software auf einem Computer zu installieren. Dieser Computer ist der „lizenzierte Computer“.


2b ist dann über die Family Packs.
Das wird auch nirgendwo sonst in der Eula anders gesagt, also kein Schlupfloch.
Gibt es nur noch:


> Sie dürfen die Software nur wie in diesem Vertrag ausdrücklich gestattet verwenden, es sei denn, das anwendbare Recht gibt Ihnen ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung umfassendere Rechte.


Also wenn das deutsche Recht und mehr Recht geben würde, hätte MS das nachsehen.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung ob es in Deutschland eine Gesetz gibt was diese Einschränkung der Mehrfachnutzung verbietet.

Dazu auch sehr interessant, Microsofts Seite über Softwarpiraterie:
Mehrfachnutzung
Natürlich etwas übertrieben, nicht jede Software darf man nur einmal installieren auf einem Rechner.


----------



## Athlone (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Dann werd ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Meines Wissens ist die Rechtliche lage so, dass eine Windowslizenz (egal ob XP, Vista, oder Windows 7) pro einem Rechner benutzt werden darf. (Multiuser-Lizenzen ausgeschlossen)
Das bedeutet, dass eine Lizenz auch nicht von einem PC zum anderen mitgenommen werden darf, wenn ein neuer angeschafft wird. Erst recht darf man keine 2 PC's mit der gleichen Lizenz betreiben. Der PC, an dem die Lizenz das erste mal aktiviert worden ist, ist der lizenzierte PC - und NUR dieser. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach räumt Microsoft allerdings die Möglichkeit ein, ohne Probleme die Lizenz ein zweites Mal, auf einem anderen PC zu aktivieren. Grund dafür ist, dass ja jeder Zeit z.B. das Mainboard kaputt gehen könnte und dieses dann ausgetauscht wird, wodurch sich die Hardwarezusammenstellung allgemein etwas ändern kann.
Bei dem Versuch eine Lizenz ein 3. oder x. mal wieder zu aktivieren ist es notwendig die Microsoft-Hotline anzurufen, aber dies ist im Regelfall auch kein Problem, schließlich geht Hardware öffters kaputt. Das Telefonat läuft normalerweise vollautomatisch ab. Es kann (oder konnte zumindest früher mal) auch mit Servicemitarbeitern durchgeführt werden.
Wie oben beschrieben ist es EIGENTLICH nicht erlaubt die Lizenz von einem alten zu einem neuen PC mitzunehmen, aber hier zeigt sich Microsoft meiner Erfahrung nach auch Kullant und stört sich nicht daran, solange man den alten PC nicht weiter nutzt (Ging aus einem Gespräch mit einem Servicemitarbeiter hervor). Somit ist dies eine Rechtliche Grauzone, nicht erlaubt aber geduldet. (Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr)
Eine Mehrfachnutzung der selben Lizenz ist theoretisch möglich, sei an dieser Stelle gesagt. Schließlich kann man unterschiedliche PC's aus oben beschrieben Gründen mit der gleichen Lizenz aktivieren. Dies ist aber eindeutig illegal. Wie damit verfahren wird, wenn unterschiedliche PC's regelmäßig Windows-Updates herunterladen, weiß ich nicht. Aber rein theoretisch könnte jemand mit krimineller Energie, der die selbe Lizenz auf mehreren PC's hat, schlicht auf den Support verzichten, unter umständen den PC auch nur offline nutzen. In diesem Fall würde Microsoft es noch nicht mal mitbekommen.
Traurige Wahrheit dieser illegalen Mehrfachnutzung ist, dass Microsoft sich nicht wirklich um Privatanwender kümmert, die das umsetzen. Der Schaden der dadurch entsteht ist vermutlich - wie schon von anderen erwähnt - sogar geringer als der Wert der durch die Prägung auf Microsoftprodukte entsteht. Ein Nutzer der irgend eine illigale Lizenz einer Microsoft Software nutzt, wird wahrscheinlicher irgendwann selbst eine Lizenz irgend einer Microsoft Software kaufen. Im Gegensatz dazu wird einer, der sich erst mal mit Linux befasst hat, vermutlich eher nicht mehr auf Microsoft-Produkte zurückgreifen.
Was Microsoft hingegen teuer zu stehen kommt, sind leider die Firmen die Multiuser-Lizenzen kaufen. Diese bezhalen sehr oft beispielsweise für 10 User, betreiben aber beispielsweise 25 PC's mit dieser Lizenz. Da inzwischen auch schon die meisten Mittelständischen oder gar kleinen Firmen eigene Server haben, werden die Updates ein Mal zentral vom Server heruntergeladen und von dort an die PC's verteilt. Somit fällt auch die Kontrollierbarkeit seitens Microsoft weg.
Die so illegal genutzten Microsoft Lizenzen (nicht nur Windows, auch z.B. Office ist da betroffen) übertreffen diese, die von Privatanwendern illegal genutzt werden um ein vielfaches. In diesem Fall kann auch des Aspekt der Produktprägung nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Nunja, viel gerede um ein Paar Fakten. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit auch etwas zur klareren Sicht der Dinge beitragen.

Gruß, 
Athlone


----------



## Sam (9. Januar 2010)

In der Lizenz zu meinem Windows 7 Home Premium (Gekauft bei Amazon) steht:



> 17.    ÜBERTRAGUNG AN EINEN ANDEREN COMPUTER.
> a.    Andere Software als Windows-Sofortupgrade. Sie sind berechtigt, die Software zu übertragen und auf einem anderen Computer zu Ihrer Verwendung zu installieren. Dieser Computer wird der lizenzierte Computer. Sie sind nicht berechtigt, dies zu tun, um diese Lizenz auf mehreren Computern gemeinsam zu verwenden.
> b.    Windows-Sofortupgradesoftware. Sie sind berechtigt, die Software zu übertragen und auf einem anderen Computer zu installieren, jedoch nur, wenn die Lizenzbestimmungen der Software, von der aus Sie das Upgrade ausgeführt haben, Ihnen dies erlauben. Dieser Computer wird der lizenzierte Computer. Sie sind nicht berechtigt, dies zu tun, um diese Lizenz auf mehreren Computern gemeinsam zu verwenden.


D.H. man kann Windows 7 auf einem anderen Rechner installieren nur muss man dann auf dem vorherigen Rechner Windows löschen. Dies gilt allerdings nur für ein einzeln gekauftes Windows.

In der Lizenz der OEM Versionen (die mit Computern verkauft werden) fehlt der von mir zitierte Text, bei denen ist es laut Lizenz verboten (oder wird nicht erlaubt). Kann aber sein das unser deutsches Recht da etwas anderes sagt, immerhin kann man hier OEM Versionen auch ohne Rechner verkaufen.


----------

